

An appeal from Wikipedia founder Jimmy Wales (asking for a donation) - edanm
http://wikimediafoundation.org/wiki/WMFJA2/en?utm_medium=sitenotice&utm_campaign=fridayOpening&utm_source=2010_JA1_Banner3_EN1&country_code=IL

======
edanm
I've donated to Wikipedia in the past, and am going to donate now. I think
it's really important - Wikipedia is one of my go-to examples of technology
that has significantly changed the world for the better. It's on us to keep it
alive.

